# Clean & Jerk - Hips



## Viduus (May 24, 2018)

Anyone have any advice for properly using your hips during cleans?

I pull straight up and get underneath. When I try and “hit” my hips and use hip thrust the whole thing feels weird. Obviously there’s a method to the madness but it’s beyond me at this point.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2018)

Wish I could help...just never did them..maybe someone knows


----------



## automatondan (May 24, 2018)

Vids, here is a video that might help. I like Barbell Brigade alot, but especially Charlie Zamora... But I think he has moved on now. Here is the video on cleans:

https://youtu.be/Elu6g49rA_c

He does another video on the snatch which is fantastic. You may be able to glean some information from this vid as well:

https://youtu.be/rGeGp6t1aQ4


----------



## Viduus (May 24, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Vids, here is a video that might help. I like Barbell Brigade alot, but especially Charlie Zamora... But I think he has moved on now. Here is the video on cleans:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Elu6g49rA_c
> 
> ...



Thanks, that video does a great job of showing it. I guess I just need to keep forcing myself to incorporate it.


----------



## snake (May 24, 2018)

Oh hell no. Movements like that put old men out to pasture quick.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2018)

from what I remember squat cleans will help you also develope a better clean and jerk


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2018)

Look up "triple extension" - its the key to a good clean. It's explosive extension of the ankle, knee and hips - and it needs to be sequenced properly. Start by doing hang cleans. Lots and lots of hang cleans. Move to power cleans, and then you can start doing squat cleans, etc.

I played a lot of football so I did a lot of cleans back in the day. I'm sure Stonetag did too. I didn't do them for years and started doing them again a few months ago. I missed them.

Snake - they won't put you out to pasture if you do them right. You can't clean as much as you deadlift... 

Also - been trying to teach the wife. She's pretty strong. Watching her try to learn triple extension and do a proper clean is comical. I guess it's easier when you started learning to clean in 8th grade.

And you need the same extension to do a snatch.


----------



## Viduus (May 24, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Look up "triple extension" - its the key to a good clean. It's explosive extension of the ankle, knee and hips - and it needs to be sequenced properly. Start by doing hang cleans. Lots and lots of hang cleans. Move to power cleans, and then you can start doing squat cleans, etc.
> 
> I played a lot of football so I did a lot of cleans back in the day. I'm sure Stonetag did too. I didn't do them for years and started doing them again a few months ago. I missed them.
> 
> ...



I do a lot of power cleans right now. My triple extension is more of a double extension lol. Pulling straight up feels more productive to me then having it touch at the hip and then using hip drive. 

When you do it the correct way, how does the bar path feel to you? Does it still feel like you’re pulling straight up or does it feel like it shifts directions? In videos it appears to travel it two distinct paths but I’m curious how it feels. It’s so hard to describe it correctly...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2018)

The pull is to hard for me to explain over text, but there are 2 parts to the pull. I've honestly done them for so long that I just do them... I can't think of a good way to put it into words and I'm not an oly lift expert. Oly lifting just isn't something you should be doing based on watching youtube vids. You really need a good coach or you can fuk yourself up real quick. Hang and power cleans aren't even really oly lifting. I don't C&J and I only do DB or hang Snatches.

Even a couple sessions with someone who knows what they are doing would help a bunch.


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2018)

Here’s a pretty good video teaching the hip movement I was referring to. Really shows how awkward it is to learn!

https://youtu.be/IcCGLoNqN2U


----------



## Viduus (May 30, 2018)

So the dots finally connected for me. In case anyone reads this down the road....The secret was to think of it more of a deadlift then an upright row.


----------

